
Rupert Murdoch: Facebook is Just a Directory - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/rupert_murdoch_facebook_is_just_a_directory.php
======
aberman
Well, if he is still using myspace, at least he is not a racist :)

------
thomasswift
I don't think he is the type of person that is going to go on record conceding
that his massive investment is losing out to a competitor. He is right about
sharing music (can you create artist pages on fb?), but he's wrong about
sharing everything else, photos, videos, thoughts. Facebook is more then a
directory.

------
dschobel
that may have been true a few years ago but I doubt anyone (except for Rupert,
apparently) would argue that FB is nothing short of a full-fledged application
platform with millions of built-in customers.

------
jonursenbach
I can't take this guy seriously. Has he ever used his own product? Abysmal.

------
dotcoma
yup. and myspace has a more beautiful design, too ;)

~~~
azbob
MySpace does, or FB? MySpace looks like someone threw-up on my screen.

~~~
joshu
He was being sarcastic. I am being pedantic.

